

Facebook app gives everyone a public, dynamic "friend score" - jgarrets
http://apps.facebook.com/myfriendtrend/

======
jgarrets
This Facebook App computes a personal "friend score" for everyone based on a
fun/easy head-to-head rating system. The scores can be used for entertainment
or as a resource (like a social version of your credit score). I would
appreciate feedback.

